# Calculo de capacitor de arranque motor monofasico



## diegoe316 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola,
    Nesecito saber como calcular el capacitor de arranque de un  motor monofasico.


   datos del motor:
    220 v
    0.5 cv 
 son los unicos datos que tengo del motor. Lo otro que del bobinado del motor salen seis ramales (dos del devanado de trabajo, dos del devanado auxiliar y los otros dos no se de donde son).


----------



## mana1612 (Jun 22, 2009)

De que es el motor? un lavarropas? un ventilador? decis que salen 6 cables, podes sacarle una foto?


----------



## capitanp (Jun 22, 2009)

cada modelo de motor y marca tiene su capacitor especifico dado por el fabricante


----------

